# How do I enter the NBA Draft?



## GoGatorz (Apr 2, 2003)

I played HS ball and want to make myself eligible for the draft how do i do this i heard last year a kid from Seattle did it.....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hire me as your agent: "LOTTERY-BOUND GUARENTEED"  I bet that's what they tell all of their clients.. :upset:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

hahah send fax to every team saying.."I'm in." Nah seriously I don't know.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Are you joking? Are you a 7'1", 250 lb. PF with range? Or a lightning quick selfless 6'5" PG with a dead-on 3 point shot? Otherwise, you can forget about beign drafted. I believe you have to call an agent, or file paperwork with the NBA by the May 12 deadline if you choose not to hire one. I'd say go to college, though.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

These threads seem to pop up every other month. 

At least this guy seems to not be bragging about how great he is. Almost seems like he just wants to declare because it would be funny.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Solid man, figure out how to and we can say we know you.l


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

DON'T hire an agent, unless Jerry West whispers a promise to you. Call or write to NBA headquarters and ask them what to do.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

If you are good enough for the draft you will know how to declare. There are people out there who will make sure you know.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

We should creat some hype about him on the internet and maybe we can get him drafted late in second round. I bet the buzz we create would get him in.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> We should creat some hype about him on the internet and maybe we can get him drafted late in second round. I bet the buzz we create would get him in.


   Quik Delete this post !! We'll have to communicate exclusively through PM or the conspiracy coulbe tracked down!!!!


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Lets all declare ourselves eligible for the Draft. Its gonna be the latest fad.


Sorry, don't you have to be under 22?

I no longer qualify, I'd have to be a walkon at this point.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> Sorry, don't you have to be under 22?


I don't think so ... ? A lot of european players get drafted at 25-26 etc ...


----------



## GoGatorz (Apr 2, 2003)

*Hey...*

Thanks guys im gonna send in my letter of intent but some hype would be greatly appreciated im 6 4 170lbs and usually play center for small teams but play like a SF

bye


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Hey...*



> Originally posted by <b>GoGatorz</b>!
> Thanks guys im gonna send in my letter of intent but some hype would be greatly appreciated im 6 4 170lbs and usually play center for small teams but play like a SF
> 
> bye


:laugh: 

Good luck man... a 6ft 4in center... oh well you can be the Mugsy of Centers


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

have u guys heard of this kid from seattle? hes like 6'4" and is the bomb centre/sf!!

This guys going to be the next Garnett (shorter version), once he gains a few inches and fills out hes going to be a legend. Pass it on

By the way, im 22 in december!!! delcare me before its too late, 6'1" 170 defensive pg/sg (in australia) who can shoot the 3 lights out. Spread the word!!!!!!!


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Quik Delete this post !! We'll have to communicate exclusively through PM or the conspiracy coulbe tracked down!!!!


Sorry my bad. What I ment was that I would possibly draft him in NBA2K4 if I was able to create him and put him in the actual draft portion of the game. Then I would hold a fantasy draft and build up his hype so that he could get drafted in the "video game draft". Yeah, that it, thats the ticket....


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

You can be drafted when you're over 22 but you don't have to enter. Any team can draft anyone, I think, as long as they're over 22. If a player is under 22 though they have to declare for a team to draft them, I think.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> have u guys heard of this kid from seattle? hes like 6'4" and is the bomb centre/sf!!
> 
> This guys going to be the next Garnett (shorter version), once he gains a few inches and fills out hes going to be a legend. Pass it on


Who wasn't heard of the kid from Gainesville? He is only 17 and is getting major media attention. I will be pretty mad if the Grizzlies don't draft him, but I am pretty sure they will if he is left. West knows talent when he sees it and he is supposidly interested in this kid. Any other GM would be a FOOL to pass on him.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> Who wasn't heard of the kid from Gainesville? He is only 17 and is getting major media attention. I will be pretty mad if the Grizzlies don't draft him, but I am pretty sure they will if he is left. West knows talent when he sees it and he is supposidly interested in this kid. Any other GM would be a FOOL to pass on him.


He's a real diaper dandy and has a big time game for the big time level. This kids gonna be simply amazing. What NBA team would actual pass on him, there is just so much talent and potential in him. He can flat out shoot the J and he can inside/outside. In a couple years he'll be tearing the league apart with his skills.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I hear this kid from Gainsville, he's like Rod Grizzard with a jumpshot and handles.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> I hear this kid from Gainsville, he's like Rod Grizzard with a jumpshot and handles.


 That bad?


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

You guys are hilarious. I love these boards.  

I am disappointed though. I was expecting a guy to tell us how good he is and how he can get drafted... I'm very upset. At least he seems to be playing it off as a joke. GL though.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

wow!! did anyone just see the results of the pysical that kid from Gainsville just did?? 40 inch vert aparently, and 2 more growth spirts still comming

i see this kid to be like 6'8" true power player. Being so low key i think most gms will pass on him hopefully he will fall to a good team who is in need of a true pf

On another note this Kid from australia (brisbane) who plays for his college (griffith) is aparently tearing it up, his passing ability was questionable for a pg, but hes really showing he has great courtvision lately. Go sha!!... pass it on


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Apparently, in once contest, this guy from Gainsville dunked after jumping from beyond the 3 point line...


----------



## CaponeNNoreaga (Jul 18, 2002)

*yo man!!!!*

what HS did u go to in FL? I go to Eustis where Wesley Green and Jimmy Hudson player future players at DePaul and Clemson...baby


----------



## GoGatorz (Apr 2, 2003)

> His 6'4 body is sure to brutalize Yao and Shaq


Shaq no but Yao possibly.......we can only tell for next year.

I played at Mount Dora practically right down the road from Eustis, i was the tallest player white and skinny.

Did u play?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

wohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! This kid from gainsville is amazing, he just dunked two balls (one in each hand) from the free throw line cuffing them both!!!

finished the game with 44 pts 24reb 12 assists 5 steals and 18 blocked shots!!!!!!

yeh man i heard bout that 3 point dunk!!! it was about 1 foot in he bareeeely made it... but awsome for a guy 6'4!!!

as for that hummer, aparently is mum bought it as a present, bank loan or something. Lucky because that would have made him lose his amature status.

I also hear this guy has a wingspan of 8'11" !!!!!! go go gadget arms!!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*almost draft time guys!!*

lets hype this kid up... 4th pick kid from gainsville!!!!


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Saw him play on an Euro Tournament in Northern Republic of Agazhistan.

He did cross-over Alexander Pavlovic ( currently seen as a top 15 to top 20) and then fly above Cabarkapa (currently seen as a sure first rounder) for a monster jam, thanks to his mentionned 40" vertical.

On another occasion, he dunked so hard on Milicic (overall second player drafted) that he BROKE the rim and the basket. Even the roof of the building had some dammage. That's how strong he is, must eat special Florida fruits !!!!!!

He should have played versus French team but Pietrus and Diaw refused to guard him, cos they would really look silly and speedless fronting the "Messiah", nickmane he get in the tournament.

Pavlodin fly back to Siberia and renounced to a basketball career after seeing him play. He is now an official Russian governement agent in charge of killing bears with his bare hands. Sad story, but the kid from Gainesville leaves no prisonner behind !!!!

Sorry, no stats, because his numbers were so high that the computer couldn't handle them .


----------



## NYMIKE (Jul 19, 2002)

*Remember Taj McDavid*

This is a facitious thread but there was a kid named Taj McDavid a 6'5 center who declared for the draft the same year Kobe and Jermaine did. Needless to say he wasn't selected.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ficticious?? no way!

Starbonis that thread was the bomb! hahahahhahaha how the truth hurts. had me rollin on the floor... you got my poster of the month vote!

we should start up a website for this kid from gainsville. That cold russian winters will only prepare him better. Only thing is he may risk injury wrestling with those bears. But i hear he has relly bulked up (high vodka intake) and rumor is he may be the grizzlies first round pick, as a marketing scheme so he can wrestle with their mascott.

Only problem is the National Afganistani basketball league has offered him a 7 figure deal to play for them. Im not too sure about the terms of the contract. Also Some australian teams have shown some interest because of our apparent rabbit problem. I dont know if hes built to catch rabbits.

However that cross over on polivichcichicch (spell??) wass full sick.. oh no, word just out if he doesn't declare and sign some sort of contract the banks repossess his h2 hummer!


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

This morning he broke (actually broke) Rafer Alston's ankles in a pick up game on the streets of Philly..

Dale Davis and Warren Sapp were furious and tried to take him out, he got some punches right in the face but stood up and knocked em both down. Yes, he's that strong..

After the game Half man Half amazing changed his name into hushpuppy, cause he got dunked on so much. Headache dropped his name , he's now called I-need-aspirine ...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I went down to the Florida game this year, when they played Georgia, being from Mississippi State, I had to scout out the competition. It was a great game, and Gainesville is such a nice place ( :laugh: ) that I decided to stick around a few days.

Well, on Monday, when I went to the gym, there was the entire Gator squad doing their morning shoot-arounds. I saw this dude that I didn't remember suiting up yesterday on the other court. He looked like a 6'4" SG, but man, you could tell his game was better cut out for the 5 spot.

I walked over to the guy, who gave his name as "(I forgot) Gogatorz." I'm assuming he's foreign, judging from the last name. Didn't catch the first name, but the guy was flat-out AMAZING. He was doing all kinds of crazy stuff. Dunking from the 3-pt line, throwing it behind his back from half-court -- NOTHING BUT NET! He must have had like a 45 inch vertical. The guy told me he was a former track and field star, specifically in the long jump and the high jump. I could tell, because not only was this guy built like a 6'4" 170lb horse, but he could run the floor like one too.

Finally, the Gators got bored and called him over for a pickup game. Since their were only five Gators left, Gogatorz suggested that they play him 5v1. I couldn't believe what I saw. This high school kid was crossing David Lee over left and right, making Roberson his whore, and draining everything he shot. They could NOT stop him in the paint, where this guy was a total bull. He definately had NBA Center skills. The one time the Gators got the ball past their own half-court line, they blew a 5 on 1 fast break when Gogatorz made Matt Bonner literally eat the floor, scooped up the loose ball, dribbled past everyone, and from the 3-pt line --

*He threw the ball off the backboard, did a patented high jump move, and dunked the ball with his FEET!  * 

I couldn't believe what I had just saw. Billy Donovan, watching the game from the sidelines, visibly wet his pants, and went over to Gogatorz, begging him to join Florida's squad next season.

"Sorry, I'm going pro," responded Gogatorz, as he gave me a high-five, and walked out of the gym.

I never saw him again.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wats ur real name i'll look out for u. good luck big man


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Woh full sick.....man i heard he done that move on yao ming during a texas workout. The rockets were playing a zone, during training, this kid from gainsville, they were pushing the ball down the floor.... At full pace straight ahead of him was yao...yao thought he was gonna pull up so wondered towards him at the high post, he bounced the ball through yao's legs, and then jumped over the guy... thats right, over the guy legs at 90 degrees and caught the ball with his teeth and dunked it!!!!!!!!!!!

FULL SICK

another move was the same thing...and guess what on yao again... this time he bounce the ball over yao, dived through his legs then did a handstand and jumped with his hands to dunk it with his feet!!!!!!!!! omg this guy can dunk with every part of his body... yao, after the game said he might contemplate not going to china for the summer, and was officially planning to go and study in college ... his confidence was absoloutly shattered by this guy... he absoloutly dominated yao in the post.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Go to college dude


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

damn i saw this kid!

he was up here in canada for some exibhition thing with the Globetrotters. This kid was jumpin outta the gym, he pulled a couple off the forehead plays then drained the 3. Then he did the usual...ya know...comin up the floor, bouncin the ball over a 7footer and catching it with his knees and doing a 360 flip and slammin it down. It was pretty nice. 

But rite after he just left and was never heard from again?!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why wasn't GOGATORZ drafted??

Another miscarriage of justice...just you wait, Summer League...just you wait.

Gogatorz is going to make you eat the hardwood.


----------

